# Choke, Run Position



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2013)

I have Model# 536.8861223 not sure of the choke and run position on it. I do know all the way to the right on the switch is the kill position. Does anyone know if there were decals to show position?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dickson
Maybe this will help. 
Owner's Manual - CRAFTSMAN Snowthrower, Gas 536881230 - ManageMyLife.com
Choke is all the way to right and run is all the way left.


----------



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly:

all the way to the right is full choke.....I set it here when I first start it up, then click it to the left as the engine warms up. There is a noticable difference in the RPMs as I do this. The further left (3-4 clicks)I go the higher the RPMs are.

The kill is when I move my throttle lever all the way down until the lever stops, after a few seconds the engine slows down and shuts off.

Hope this helps.


----------

